# flounder tonight



## bradger (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm trying to come up with a good recipe for flounder cooked on a flat top, I prefer the KISS method for fish. I'm tired of my usual go to of SPL (salt, pepper, lemon juice) but cant think of any thing else. I am in such a rut.


----------



## xray (Sep 19, 2019)

How about blackened flounder?

Lightly brush flounder with melted butter and add blackening season to both sides. Preheat your flattop (is this your CI one??) to screaming hot. Add fish and flip after two minutes. Add more butter for basting after flipping and cook 2 minutes more so fish is no longer translucent.

Do outside on the grill if you can.


----------



## eccman (Sep 19, 2019)

xray said:


> How about blackened flounder?
> 
> Lightly brush flounder with melted butter and add blackening season to both sides. Preheat your flattop (is this your CI one??) to screaming hot. Add fish and flip after two minutes. Add more butter for basting after flipping and cook 2 minutes more so fish is no longer translucent.
> 
> Do outside on the grill if you can.



To this you can also add some grilled onions with spices. This is making my mouth water. Good luck with the flounder.

Ian


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 19, 2019)

Brush with mayo, dust with Cavenders Greek seasoning and fry it up.

Blackened or Bronzed is great too.

Lemon and Brown Butter.

Steamed with lemongrass, cilantro, chiles and soy/ponzu.

Potato or almond crusted.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 19, 2019)

Season fish (I like using Old Bay) roll in flour (I use Pride of the West) , eggwash then Panko bread crumbs.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 19, 2019)

If it's the whole fish, put it in a grilling basket and grill it whole.
Score the fish, season with salt, a little butter and lemon.
Perhaps infuse with fresh herbs.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 19, 2019)

Fried in Scampi sauce.

A nice scampi sauce made with a top quality dry white wine.
Make the sauce, cook the fish, drink the rest of the bottle with dinner.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 19, 2019)

I like the way you are thinkin Chilerelleno!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 19, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> I like the way you are thinkin Chilerelleno!


Thanks, I'm driving myself crazy here with my suggestions.
Time for a lunch of cold leftover pizza.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 19, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Brush with mayo, dust with Cavenders Greek seasoning and fry it up.
> 
> Blackened or Bronzed is great too.
> 
> ...


Cavenders is awesome stuff. Been using it for many years.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 19, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Cavenders is awesome stuff. Been using it for many years.


Yes'sir, same here.


----------



## tropics (Sep 19, 2019)

bradger said:


> I'm trying to come up with a good recipe for flounder cooked on a flat top, I prefer the KISS method for fish. I'm tired of my usual go to of SPL (salt, pepper, lemon juice) but cant think of any thing else. I am in such a rut.



If you can cover the fish wrap it.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/prosciutto-wrapped-haddock-w-lemon-caper-butter.276784/
Richie


----------



## Odysseus (Sep 19, 2019)

I like flounder lightly dusted with flour, sauteed over low heat in a skillet with butter, capers, and half a lemon cut into 1/4" thick circular slices.  Very simple, very delicious.


----------



## bradger (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm liking all theses suggestions, it is a very thin cut I'm not sure how well it will hold up to flipping. I do have some left over fresh herbs from the tomato sauce.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 19, 2019)

My favorite way to eat Flounder?...STUFFED!
Here is the Crab Cake/Stuffing recipe I used in one restaurant I ran. I stuffed Flounder, Shrimp and Mushrooms with it...JJ

*Crab Cakes...Thriller not Filler!*

2Lb Crab Meat...picked over to remove any shell fragments...Try using a Black Light...Makes 'em GLOW!
2lg Eggs
1 1/2C Low Fat Mayo
2C Panko Bread crumbs or 1C Plain or Seasoned Bread Crumbs
1/2C Scallion...Fine dice, about six each
1/2C Roasted Red Pepper... Fine dice, one medium
2T Roasted Garlic...About 8-10 cloves mashed
2tsp Old Bay
1/2tsp Black Pepper
1T Lemon Juice

Cut the top off a head of Garlic place on Foil, drizzle with Olive Oil. Wrap the foil tightly around the garlic and roast at 350°F until soft and golden brown, about 1 hour. Let cool and squeeze the head to extract all the cloves. Mash with a fork.
Combine all but the Crab and rest 15 minutes for flavors to develop and Bread Crumbs to soften.
Gently fold in Crab Meat.
Form Cakes or use it to Stuff other Stuff!
Makes about 6 8oz portions...


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 19, 2019)

Chef JJ beat me to it! I love stuffed flounder too!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 19, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> My favorite way to eat Flounder?...STUFFED!
> Here is the Crab Cake/Stuffing recipe I used in one restaurant I ran. I stuffed Flounder, Shrimp and Mushrooms with it...JJ
> 
> *Crab Cakes...Thriller not Filler!*
> ...


Damn JJ, you're on a roll brother.  
That's another recipe I'm stealing from you.
Thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 19, 2019)

What's mine, is Your's around here!
 It's a flavorful recipe, great for stuffing. Its different from the Classic Maryland Mustard and Old Bay flavored cakes. I love both styles usually stuffing with the above recipe and Imported Canned Crabmeat. And going Classic Maryland with the more expensive Domestic Fresh Jumbo Lump. At nearly $50 a pound, I keep flavor addition simple!...JJ


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 19, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> 2Lb Crab Meat...picked over to remove any shell fragments...Try using a Black Light...Makes 'em GLOW!



Whoah!!! I never knew that! ...and I've picked over a lot of crab! Thank you for the tip and I will definitely be making this!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 19, 2019)

$50/lb?!?! Whoah....makes the $25/lb. I pay for local caught lump crab meat cheap....


----------



## WaterRat (Sep 19, 2019)

A nice fluke is great eating :)  I love using an IPA/cornmeal beer batter (with plenty of cajun seasoning) and frying but... for a flattop... and a thin fillet - I would go with @xray  's blackening idea.


----------



## WaterRat (Sep 19, 2019)

Nothing wrong with just infusing some butter with garlic and herbs, brushing it on for a quick cook on the flattop, it should survive the flip, it's flounder not cod.


----------



## bradger (Sep 19, 2019)

I decided to go the scampi/brown butter route except i melted the butter in microwave first added fresh chives and rosemary, put in fridge to harden. sorry for the bad pic






	

		
			
		

		
	
 put some smoked black pepper fresh ground.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 melded butter 





	

		
			
		

		
	
 finished 





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you all for the ideas.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2019)

bradger said:


> I'm trying to come up with a good recipe for flounder cooked on a flat top, I prefer the KISS method for fish. I'm tired of my usual go to of SPL (salt, pepper, lemon juice) but cant think of any thing else. I am in such a rut.




My Favorite Flounder Fillet KISS is to just hit it with "Old Bay", and then into a Frying Pan with a bunch of real butter.

Bear


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 19, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Cavenders is awesome stuff. Been using it for many years.



Never heard of it but I will be sure to be looking for it now.
This forum rocks!


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 19, 2019)

I love flounder.... Yum


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 19, 2019)

A little late to this thread, but for just about any fish and some pork we love to us Chef Paul Prudhomme Magic Salmon Seasoning


----------

